# [ubuntu] Partitionen auflisten? fstab tut's nicht.



## Suchfunktion (20. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei, eine SD-Card (ueber pcmcia-adapterkarte) fuer die Dienste in einem ThinClient vorzubereiten. Naja, das is erstmal egal.

Problem:
Ich muss die Bezeichnung der Karte wissen!

Normalerweise Kein Problem, aber in meiner fstab steht (fast) nichts drinne, merkwuerdigerweise.

Hier der Inhalt:

```
/dev/mapper/casper-snapshot / auto noatime 0 0
tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
```

Mehr steht nicht drinne.. 

Auf dem Desktop wurde auch ein Symbol fuer die Speicherkarte angelegt und ich kann auch darauf zugreifen, also scheint es im grunde zu funktionieren.

Aber wie bekomme ich jetzt die Bezeichnung heraus?
Habe schon mal mit sda/b/c/.., hde1/2/3/.. alles ausprobiert aber nichts gefunden.
Unter DSL und Knoppix war es imho hde1, laut Anleitung sollte es sda sein. Egal. Beides hat unter Ubuntu nicht funktioniert 
Gibt es noch eine andere Auflistung von Partitionen?

Help!

Sinn und zweck:
Muss die Karte mit fdisk 'bearbeiten', aber ohne Namen wird das wohl nix  

Naja, ich bin fuer jede Hilfe dankbar!
mfg


----------



## canuzzi (20. Oktober 2005)

In der virtuellen Datei /etc/mtab stehen die aktuell gemouteten Geräte.


----------

